# Got a very bad Union machinists chest is it worth saving?



## Ebel440 (Nov 10, 2014)

I bought an old wooden union machinists chest over the weekend for the tools it had inside. If it was just the box I would have just skipped buying it because its so beat up. It has what looks like either insect damage or rot which made a hole about 6 inches across on the back panel. One of the drawers also got the same damage on the back where it touches the back panel. I didn't see any insects or anything or I wouldn't have brought it home. Overall the box is beat up pretty badly. I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to save it without risking bringing termites or something into my house.  The box would need a new back panel and the sliding front door is missing. I already put it in my garbage can but pick up isn't till tomorrow. I would keep it if it wasn't for the possibility of bugs. Any suggestions on a safe way to save it? I hate to throw it away but it's better then the possibility of damaging other stuff by bringing it in


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 10, 2014)

Pics?  

The insects are probably long gone but you could always fumigate the box inside a closed plastic garbage bag for a few days if it would make you comfortable. I've only done some minor restoration on a few boxes, usually the leather covered ones. I see wood machinist boxes in really bad shape going for $50 in local antique shops so use that as a determination of value after all you'll have to put into it.


----------



## Ebel440 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Ill try to put up some pictures tonight


----------



## WesPete66 (Nov 10, 2014)

Myself, I'd try to save it. Personally I like an older item that I've brought back. Or maybe offer it away for the cost of shipping it.. :whistle:


----------



## fastback (Nov 10, 2014)

I for one would like to see what we are talking about.  Most wooden boxes can be rebuilt if you take the time.  Looking forward to seeing some pictures.

Paul


----------



## Chucketn (Nov 10, 2014)

Ebel440, if you decide to not try to restore the box, I would really appreciate the chance to try. My wife and I used to refurb Steamer Trunks, plus I know a really good cabinet maker that could help me. PM me if you decide to part with it, please! 
Don't throw away a piece of history.


Chuck


----------



## Andre (Nov 10, 2014)

SAVE IT!

Backs on boxes are easily replaceable, of your worried about bugs spray it down with vinegar.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 11, 2014)

No matter how bad it is, the hardware is probably irreplaceable. Wood can be had, but not the metal pieces. If you don't want to mess with it, that's understandable, but save what you can, or let someone else have a go at it.


----------



## Ebel440 (Nov 11, 2014)

[SUP]don't worry I saved it. Not sure what ill do with it yet [/SUP]


----------



## Finster (Feb 20, 2016)

Since there are no pictures, I am just going off what you described. I would probably save the hardware and use the old box as a template to make a new one. Wood is wood unless you're talking 200 year old virgin wood. Seems like a fun little project.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2016)

As stated above - *save it*!
I've got two basket cases sitting downstairs awaiting attention. 
The one sitting on the table next to me was a swap meet score that was missing it's lid and was all beat to heck.
Wood is almost always repairable. On one of the others I had started patching the rot/soft spots with an epoxy fill that
I impregnated with brass shavings from turning projects. Looks kinda neat, well sort of. . .
The one shown below I rebuilt with only a router and hand tools 30 years ago. Now that I've got the machines and 
other tooling it is time that is elusive.


----------



## pebbleworm (Feb 20, 2016)

It was cool enough for you to drag home so there is potential.  It's worth keeping to someone, if not you.  Under the leatherette the wood is usually pretty nice when cleaned up.  I rebuilt a moldy, smelly Gerstner a couple of years ago and am glad I did.  It had been in a wet basement and had a lot of delamination of the plywood bottom.  Really not that hard to fix once you start thinking like a woodworker! My favorite refinishing book is "From Gunk to Glow" by George Grotz- cheap to find, entertaining to read and chock full of interesting tips and methods.


----------

